# Bonded bunnies need a forever home in OK



## Ashsolo (Oct 27, 2015)

I have a holland lop and dwarf hotot who are well bonded and best friends; They are great bunnies, truly. Due to an unforeseen job offer, I am going to spend alot of time on the road therefor not giving my bunnies as much attention as I want. So before I go I want them to go a good home. They are not meant to stay in a cage all day, they have large space they have free range to run around in. They carry a lot of love and personality. They came with 2 cages a small and a large one, they share the large one but its never a bad idea just to have an extra, they also come with some hay, pellets, water bottles, treats, food and toys. They are both neutered which I paid over $300, I don't have an asking price I paid over $600 for everything, but I just want them to have a good home. if you want to learn more just send me an email and I'll get back to you


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 28, 2015)

ray:


----------



## MiniLopMad (Oct 29, 2015)

I wish I could adopt them 

I hope they find a good, forever home


----------

